
Show HN: Letters to a New Developer, the Book - mooreds
https://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484260739
======
mooreds
The first two pages of each chapter available at this link.

More details here: [https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2020/08/17/letters-to-
a-n...](https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2020/08/17/letters-to-a-new-
developer-the-book/)

